# my pitbulls front leg



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

im really concerned about my pups front leg. my vet told us it was due to lack of calcium. any suggestions on what should i do ? it quivers when his standing


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

does it always buckel over like that?


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

It always. I noticed it a few weeks ago but now it got worse. I dunno


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

let me see if I can find the thread for this!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3653-chondrodysplasia-dwarfism.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/16519-easty-westie.html


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

if he does have Chondrodysplasia or Easty and Westie ..he should have in both legs right or it dont matter ? because only his right leg buckle like that


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

another pic


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

this was one of our foster pups she was bowlegged


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

idk i just found some stuff that was posted on here i would googlr some front leg buckleing at ankle or some thing if i was you and i would see a vet if it were my dog


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

1dog said:


> this was one of our foster pups she was bowlegged


he is a cute dog


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he could be bowlegge, because both of there legs are the same.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It could be a bone growth problem. sometimes its from nutrition like the forster dog Carley posted above. she actually didnt turn out that bad. our vet was pretty optimistic. Id sure love to see her again


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

i am gonna take him to get a second opinion tomorrow . hopefully it can be fixed being that young .


----------



## AmandaBlue (Feb 18, 2009)

the same thing happend to my dog at about 5 months....I was feeding to high of protein food(timberwolf) I was told was the cause...At any rate changed to puppy food, and got some splints from the vet and some medical wrap(like they use on horses lower legs) put some cotton wrap around the legs and put on the splints and wrapped them fairly tight for about 2 weeks..Problem was solved..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm just curious as to why the vet did not advise you on what to do. If the vet told you what was wrong and didn't tell you what to do, it is time for a new vet.

It is not the pup being easty westy or having dwarfism causing that issue from what I see.

It may or may not be nutritional since you are only seeing it in one leg it may be a genetic defect.

Best thing is too talk to a good vet about what supplements to use to help and get the pup on a great food. because the pup is young, if it is a nutritional issue it can be helped.

What are you feeding the pup right now?

Another thing that won't fix this issue but will make the pup more comfortable walking is cutting the nails.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are a few links for you to read about knuckling over which is what it appears to be to me from the picts... remember though LOL I'm not a vet just a dog mom 

Click to below to read:

*** Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM
and

*** Bowed Legs, Knuckling Over in Puppies - Puppy Feed Program | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

yea i did changed vets .. the new vet told me it was due to the nutrition he was on... he had me change it to food for large breeds . i also noticed this morning that his leg wasnt buckling but after a few hours of playing with him it started doing that .. so i guess imma start cutting back on the play time till he gets better. our vet also said if not better in a couple of weeks to bring him for some anti-inflammatory ( spell Check)
shots or pills. i recently bought "Purina ONE Large Breed Puppy Formula " he was on pedigree


----------

